# La Ingeniería Electronica y Mi punto de Vista



## Ramon duarte (Dic 11, 2009)

Para un técnico electrónico en general, es difícil lidiar con la ingeniería electrónica, ya que se enfrenta al desafío de estar al día con todos los conocimientos muy complejos de ésta actividad. Cuando no debería se así. En los Estados Unidos de Norteamerica, no se meten los reparadores en muchos problemas como lo hacemos de este lado del mundo, Si se ha dañado la Fuente de poder, La tarjeta de X aparato ó lo que sea, La reemplazan completa  de una sola vez. Así debería ser. Nosotros los del tercer mundo, tratamos de reemplazar componentes, no por los originales que son difíciles de obtener sino `por equivalentes y en muchos casos hasta de segunda mano, "canibalizando" aparatos deshechados, "Yunkeados"   decimos por acá.    http://translate.google.com.mx/?hl=es&tab=wT#en|es|junk
El gran problema es que nosotros como técnicos nos enfrentamos cara a cara con el público, con el dueño del aparato, que siempre pide presupuesto y tomamos el reto por la necesidad económica y por la competencia. ¡A ver si esta un alambrito suelto! y ¡Listo!. Pero no, Al rato estamos metidos en un lío. Resulta que no era un alambrito suelto, el problemón está en la Fuente Conmutada de sabe que tipo, vamos a la refaccionaría y compramos el sustituto patito ó el que tengan y ahi vamos, a "parir cuates", Pidiendo ayuda en Internet en los foros de electrónica, porque no vamos a ir a ver al otro técnico de la competencia a que nos eche la mano. Quedas mal parado.Tenemos menos de 24 Horas para reparar el aparato cuando mucho, sino... ya quedaste mal con tu cliente y te llenas de pendientes y pendientes y se amontonan por decenas y decenas. Vean si no es así, asómense a un taller de Televisión y verán cientos de Televisores regados, apilados por doquier, ¡Hasta en la banqueta! ¡Arriba en el techo! y un banco de trabajo que es un pandemónium, Se hacen un campito chiquito entre la maraña de cosas y ahí trabajan, se quiebran la cabeza todos los días. Ingenieros y fabricantes: Hagan las cosas mas asequibles para nosotros y el consumidor, Nosotros repito somos los que damos la cara. ¿Ó de que se trata?  ¿Fregar al Público? ¿Que lo tiren y compren otro aparato? Entonces los técnicos de reparaciones no deberíamos existir. Mejor para Ustedes los fabricantes ¿No? ¿Es ese el juego?  ¿Ó ando mal?   
                            Gracias  Atte. Ramón Duarte A.  
 Ex-Técnico Senior,  Cia. Xerox Mexicana S.A. de C. V.  (Desde: 1979 al 2003)


----------



## electrodan (Dic 11, 2009)

Con que propósito publicas esto aquí?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 11, 2009)

¿Con el propósito de hacernos ver la cruda realidad de las cosas hoy en día y en los futuros?

... Actualizarse o morir.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 11, 2009)

Lo peor es aprender a lildiar con aparatos que tienen targetas SMD doble cara, con componentes dificiles de desoldar con los tipicos soldadores, y esas pulgas de resistencias y condesadores que no dicen que valor poseen, el punto es que ya no los puedo reparar y tendre que dedicarme a lo que traigan a reparar los abuelos. Pronto me extinguire.

Zopilote


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 11, 2009)

Pues si,es triste que este campo de las reparaciones en electrónica cada vez disminuye eso siempre me la paso pensando a diaro en la calle o en cada lugar donde esté.
cada que veo a gente con sus equipos portatiles de última generación como los ipods,telefonos celulares de pantalla tactil,creo que la tendencia actual es hacerlo todo más pequeño y desechable,varios de esos chismes no se pueden ni abrir siquiera...
Hace un año mas o menos quize reparar un mini aiwa (modelos antes de que fuera aquirida por sony) para no hacer largo el cuento no pude repararlo,la bendita optica kss-880cab no la pude hayar aqui en México,en su defecto  por recomendación puse una kss-213c y el aparato andubo aún con sus fallas pero andubo,aun así poco me duro el chiste a las 2 semanas trono la optica,pero al querele volver a poner otra nueva ya no funciono,el equipo se quedo así solo como amplificador/tuner/cassetera 
es frustrante que apesar de eso y la falta de refacciones complican más la tarea y si uno las quiere mandar a pedir el cliente no esta de acuerdo pues si sale elevado el precio de la refacción,mejor prefieren irse a lelectra _abonos chiquitos para pagar poquito _


----------



## rodr0 (Dic 11, 2009)

Ramon duarte dijo:


> tratamos de reemplazar componentes, no por los originales que son difíciles de obtener sino `por equivalentes y en muchos casos hasta de segunda mano, "canibalizando" aparatos deshechados, "Yunkeados" decimos por acá.




esto es lo mas lindo de todo... o el hecho de saber que arme algo con MUCHO menos dinero del que gastaría si comprase nuevo  



soy Técnico en electronica por título, pero no por profesión. Soy mas hobbista que otra cosa en esto, con X conocimientos y ganas de aprender mas.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 11, 2009)

Ramon duarte dijo:


> ... Cuando no debería se así. En los Estados Unidos de Norteamerica, no se meten los reparadores en muchos problemas como lo hacemos de este lado del mundo, Si se ha dañado la Fuente de poder, La tarjeta de X aparato ó lo que sea, La reemplazan completa  de una sola vez. Así debería ser.


 Los reparadores de USA no se meten en problemas porque les conviene ($$$) cambiarlo que estar horas reparando y tienen buenos mecanismos de distribucion que facilitan esto. 
En el tercer mundo (como Argentina ) debido a los grandes vaivenes de la moneda, en productos de consumo masivo algunos años conviene repararlos y otros tirarlos.



> Ingenieros y fabricantes: Hagan las cosas mas asequibles para nosotros y el consumidor, Nosotros repito somos los que damos la cara. ¿Ó de que se trata?  ¿Fregar al Público? ¿Que lo tiren y compren otro aparato? Entonces los técnicos de reparaciones no deberíamos existir. Mejor para Ustedes los fabricantes ¿No? ¿Es ese el juego?  ¿Ó ando mal?


 No soy ingeniero ni fabricante... Pero por que no te pones a pensar porque un producto se fabrica de determinada manera?

Que conviene mas: Mantener toda una linea de repuestos y documentacion de productos de menos de 200USD o vender los nuevos modelos ?


----------

